# PowerMac G5 Bipro ne s'allume plus ??? AAHH!!



## polo-mac (17 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,



Je possède un MAC G5 Bipro 2,8 Giga équipé d'une carte USB + SATA + 3 HD SATA (avec le G5 Jive) bref bien remplis.

Le hic c'est que ce derniers viens de faire péter les plombs (si c'est lui) chez moi, depuis il ne s'allume plus du tout, j'ai l'impression qu'il à eu surchauffe.. j'espère que le processeur, voir la CM n'a rien.. 

Pour info mon G5 était dans une pièce très peu ventilé (malheurement..) 

Y'a t'il moyen de faire un diagnostique ? de voir si y à une histoire de fusible dans le G5 ? ou de pile ? autre chose le G5 était connecté sur un onduleur pour sa protection!! 

Si quelqu'un à une idée, je suis à l'écoute...  Merci beaucoup !

PS: existe il des dépanneur sérieux sur MAC ?


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (17 Juillet 2008)

polo-mac a dit:


> Pour info mon G5 était dans une pièce très peu ventilé



... D'après les désignations techniques, une telle machine peut fonctionner dans une température ambiante pouvant aller jusqu'à 35°C, ce qui n'est pas rien. Je peux rajouter que chez moi en Afrique, certains utilisateurs dépassent allègrement cette limite sans que la machine explose. Peut être simplement l'alimentation qui a lâché ...


----------



## polo-mac (17 Juillet 2008)

Donc pour toi ce n'est pas une surchauffe ? dans ce cas la peut être qu'un changement de pile interne au lithium suffirait.. j'ai un doute car il s'agit juste de la PRAM et je sais pas si çà joue un rôle à l'allumage de la machine.


Merci pour ton aide.


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (17 Juillet 2008)

polo-mac a dit:


> Donc pour toi ce n'est pas une surchauffe ? dans ce cas la peut être qu'un changement de pile interne au lithium suffirait.. j'ai un doute car il s'agit juste de la PRAM et je sais pas si çà joue un rôle à l'allumage de la machine.
> 
> 
> Merci pour ton aide.



... Non, l'alim peu très bien avoir lâchée, ce sont là des choses qui arrivent. C'est arrivé un jour sur mon G5 Bi et cela à même entrainé le remplacement de la carte mère !!! En tout cas, si les plombs ont sautés, c'est clair qu'il y a de la casse, autre que la pile !!!

... Le site d'un bidouilleur http://www.sterpin.net/ !!!
... Peut être peux tu lui poser la question aussi !!!


----------



## polo-mac (17 Juillet 2008)

Le principale pour moi ce sont les données présente sur mes HD, si y'a de la casse , j'espère pas trop.. normalement le fusible est la pour limiter mais bon ont ne sais jamais vraiment.

En tous les cas je cherche un tutorial pour m'expliquer la marche à suivre pour démonter mon alim, car la je ne sais vraiment pas comment afire pour la démonter sur ce type de PowerMAC


Merci pour ton soutien.


----------



## roubie (17 Juillet 2008)

excuse moi j'ai un probléme je viens d'acheter un i mac et je galkére un peut c'est mon premier 
j'aimerai savoir comment on fais pour utiliser une webcam sur messenger


----------



## Maceux (18 Juillet 2008)

désolé, tu devrais ouvrir un auter post ou faire une recherche plus ciblé , la il s'agit d'un soucis de G5 qui ne s'allume plus


----------

